# 8Dio Century Ostinato Strings Chapter II Available Now!



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 20, 2020)

*Century Ostinato Strings Chapter II is Available Now! *







*8Dio Century Ostinato Strings II - Advanced Patterns*



Century Orchestral Series is the definitive state-of-the-art collection of hyper-realistic orchestral instruments. Century continues to represent our most significant leap forward in hall based orchestral sampling to date.

Ostinato Strings Chapter II is the sequel to our short and flowing note repetition based string instrument – Ostinato Strings. This latest edition continues the series by taking the concept of deep-sampled phrase-based string repetitions and builds upon it with fifteen in-depth and articulate ostinato string figures, each one effortlessly playable and undeniably musical.

Ostinato Strings Chapter II features a dynamically arranged ensemble with a carefully auditioned and selected strength of 6 Violins, 5 Violas, 4 Cellos and 3 Double Basses creating a fully cinematic yet diverse sound. Each section was independently recorded to allow for ultimate flexibility and customization in the production process. This collection of instruments perfectly captures the essence and realism of many iconic ostinato based string patterns used in modern cinema, making this latest chapter the perfect companion to any orchestral palette.







Each figure is not only available across an instrument’s musical range, but is also fully host tempo synchronized, allowing you to play these uniquely accurate phrases in a way that can perfectly fit your composition or production. Utilizing our “poly-time” legato mode also offers you the ability to change a phrases sequence or recorded pitch mid-way through the pattern, allowing for an almost endless array to the number of rhythmic and tonal possibilities.







The entire Ostinato Strings series was painstakingly captured at 96 kHz before being carefully down-sampled to 48 kHz for ease of streaming. Each recording session also featured only the very best in recording equipment, ensuring an almost purely analog signal path and carefully managed workflow. Not only to preserve and enhance the clarity and tonal character of each instrument but to truly honor the sound, presenting you with only the best virtual instruments have to offer. Century is more than a collection of sample libraries to us. It is an emotional and distinctively realistic series of deeply-sampled instruments. It marks our continued endeavors to bring you the best that large scale hall sampling can offer. From superheroes to adventurers, high-paced action to swarms of foes, Ostinato Strings helps you add the driving force and a sense of dynamic realism to any score.​


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jan 20, 2020)

Not trying to slam 8dio here (I love them and their products), but does anyone else think that walkthrough video is a pain the behind? I mean, the intro animation is kind of cute, and the other products showcased (Claire, Century Brass) are great too, but there's a bit of a "When do we get to hear the actual product this walkthrough is about??" vibe.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 20, 2020)

Dominik Raab said:


> Not trying to slam 8dio here (I love them and their products), but does anyone else think that walkthrough video is a pain the behind? I mean, the intro animation is kind of cute, and the other products showcased (Claire, Century Brass) are great too, but there's a bit of a "When do we get to hear the actual product this walkthrough is about??" vibe.


Yes, a walktrough that only shows the library would be very helpful. Regardless of what I've heard sounds good. I wonder if Troels used a sustain pedal, or if the release always fades out.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 20, 2020)

This sounds nice. 

Two questions:

1) Are these phrases made up of individual samples, or did the players play the phrases?

2) Everytime Troels plays a phrase it goes for two bars and then stops. Are the phrases two bars only only?


----------



## composingkeys (Jan 20, 2020)

From my observations, it looks like

1) these are actual phrases and not individual samples. Ostinato Strings 1 had a spiccato patch and a pizz and things like that but the phrase patches were all performed and not individual samples from a spicatto patch or something like that.
2) The phrases does stop after two bars however you can easily re trigger before phrase runs out if you want it longer.


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 20, 2020)

Dominik Raab said:


> Not trying to slam 8dio here (I love them and their products), but does anyone else think that walkthrough video is a pain the behind? I mean, the intro animation is kind of cute, and the other products showcased (Claire, Century Brass) are great too, but there's a bit of a "When do we get to hear the actual product this walkthrough is about??" vibe.



Hello Dominik

We have a seperate 3:00min exposed video shows the features/some of the articulations of Century Ostinato Strings II. The main walkthrough was a highly requested track walkthrough showing how Troels wrote one of his tracks. Here is a link to the library exposed.


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 20, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Yes, a walktrough that only shows the library would be very helpful. Regardless of what I've heard sounds good. I wonder if Troels used a sustain pedal, or if the release always fades out.



Hello Andy.

You have a few options on how you can retrigger your phrases. With the retrigger set to off, you can use the sustain pedal to have the phrase play out till the end, or you can use the Retrigger control to automatically replay a held midi note in a variety of time signatures. (4/4 Every bar, 4/4 Every 2nd Bar, 3/4 Every Bar, 3/4 Every 2nd Bar).


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 20, 2020)

Can these change notes mid-phrase like Insolidus or Studio Sopranos? I'm guessing not, or the video would have shown it.


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 20, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Can these change notes mid-phrase like Insolidus or Studio Sopranos? I'm guessing not, or the video would have shown it.



Hello Sarah.

Yes they can, we have included a Legato On option that will allow you to switch the note you a playing mid-phrase.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jan 20, 2020)

@8Dio Productions Thanks for being so active and addressing concerns here. Much appreciated!


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Jan 21, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Can these change notes mid-phrase like Insolidus or Studio Sopranos? I'm guessing not, or the video would have shown it.



Hello Sarah,

Just for you, we created a dedicated video demonstrating the Pollyphonic Legatos:


----------



## stargazer (Jan 30, 2020)

Is there a naked play-through available for all patterns?


----------

